# photoshop cs5 extended



## caged (Jun 14, 2010)

system requirements are 2GHz processor and a gig of ram.
i have a laptop with 1.8GHz processor and a 2 gigs of ram and a shared graphics card.
i use external hard drives also.

think i will have any problems running this, or should i just dig out my old copy of cs3?

i was also contemplating on just installing gimp for the sake of ease.


----------



## caged (Jun 14, 2010)

yes, i imagine i'd have some too. but was hoping someone who is running a slightly slower processor and using cs5 would chime in.

i've ran programs like this on a slower processor with no problems before, but was wondering about the rendering, whether it would just constantly freeze up my machine.
guess i'll just have to try it out.


thanks


----------



## icassell (Jun 14, 2010)

Download the 30 day free trial on adobe.com and evaluate it for yourself! You have nothing to lose.


----------



## caged (Jun 14, 2010)

i didn't even think of that. lol. thanks.


----------

